
46000 year old aboriginal sacred site destruction - Bang2Bay
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/rio-tinto-ceo-resigns-aboriginal-site-destruction-juukan-gorge-australia/
======
Bang2Bay
CEO Resigning does not look like taking ownership of what happened. anybody
who approved such blasts or destruction should also own up to this
destruction.

